# Devo dirlo a qualcuno



## Old mannuchao (31 Luglio 2009)

Ho un peso troppo grande da portare dentro e spero che scrivedolo qui una piccolissima parte del dolore che provo potra' affievolirsi...lei mi ha tradito!! Ho 25 anni e sono fidanzato da 9 (ci siamo messi insieme a 16 anni) ed è stata l'unica ragazza della mia vita...il primo unico e vero amore! Ora, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con un suo vecchio amico, piuù grande rincontrato grazie a Facebook...ed è stato proprio grazie a facebook che ho scoperto il suo tradimento! Sapete il bello?? Che questa persona l'ha portata in casa e me la fatta conoscere!! (lei dice che non erano ancora amanti, ma arrivati a questo punto chi le crede?)
L'unica VERA promessa che ci siamo sempre fatti dal primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti è di non tradirci mai, magari di lasciarci...ma mai di commettere una cosa così spregevole alle spalle dell'altro/a!
Una notte, andando su facebook con il suo profilo (il mio non funzionava) ho notato una 40ina di mail...incuriosito le ho aperte...e...NON LO AVESSI MAI FATTO!! Una relazione che andava avanti da mesi alle mie spalle...e quando ho letto la parola "Fare l'amore con te è stato bellissimo" non ci ho più visto...il mondo mi è crollato sotto i piedi, anche ora che lo sto scrivendo sento la bocca che mi si sta intorpidendo e il petto che mi si appesantisce!
Perchè  mi hai fatto una cosa del genere? Perchè sei stata così egoista e cattiva?
Non contento ho trovato il numero del suo amante, l'ho chiamato, l'ho incontrato per capire perchè...perchè tutto questo!! Sono stato assalito da una rabbia profonda, che ho ingoiato per non voler poi rimpiangere qualche pazzia commessa..e ho cercato di comportarmi nel modo più maturo e razionale che potessi!
Ora lei dice di essersi pentita, di sentirsi una merda (perdonate il termine), di non amare nessuno fuori di me, che ha pensato al suicidio, che non lo farai mai più...e l'ho perdonata! Ma che fatica ogni giorno!
La bacio e vedo che bacia lui, la tocco e vedo che la tocca lui...per non parlare delle poche volte che facciamo l'amore. Prima mi si è negata per un mese intero (chissà come mai eh??) ora invece sembra avere sempre voglia di me, solo questa volta sono io che spesso la respingo...mi fa schifo...ma la amo...vorrei odiarla...ma non riesco! Che fatica! Vi prego, aiutatemi...come si può superare questa fase? Perchè non riesco a non amarla? Perchè nonostante mi abbia ferito in modo così maligno, non riesca a ripudiarla? Vi chiedo un sincero aiuto perchè mi rendo conto che sto davvero impazzendo.
Con affetto e sincerità

LM


----------



## Old born_to_run (31 Luglio 2009)

ciao LM,
t ho letto e il tuo dolore emerge senza ombra di dubbio...il fetore di questo falso pentimento si sente da quì,una cosa che dura da mesi nn è attribuibile ad una sbandata ma è cosa sentita,digerita e voluta,nn c'è perdono che tenga dopo 9 anni come li hai passati tu,sìì te stesso rispetta il tuo amore fino alla fine,troncala di netto.


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Per come ti leggo, lasciala andare via.


----------



## Old dolorante (31 Luglio 2009)

ciao,
leggo la tua storia, simile alla mia per certi versi, non per altri;
a me l'ha confessato di sua spontanea volontà, tu l'hai scoperto di persona;
voi siete assieme da 9 anni, noi da 20 ma abbiamo anche dieci anni in più rispetto a voi.

anch'io mi sono chiesto come potevo non odiarla per avere la forza di troncare.
però 20 anni di stima e affetto non credo si possano cancellare, neanche con il peggiore degli atti.
la ns crisi è molto calda, sento che probabilmente la conclusione sarà di rottura, separazione. lo sento dal fatto che non soffro più e non me la meno più di tanto per quel che è successo. e dal fatto che non la cerco, nonostante si stia ancora entrambi sotto lo stesso tetto.
ho scoperto nuovi amici, sto intrattenendo in maniera quasi casuale delle relazioni diciamo un po' più intime del normale con qualche nuova amica. queste mi stanno riempendo il cuore. i gesti di mia moglie che tenta il recupero sinceramente meno. d'altronde credo che questo sia quello che ha provato lei quando ha cominciato il tradimento.

ti consiglio di uscire dal giro, parlare con nuova gente, confidarti con i veri amici (spero ne abbia); sii aperto, fottitene della vergogna, dell'orgoglio e di paranoie tipicamente maschili.
Se rinascerà qualcosa bene. Non sarà mai più come prima ma bene.
Se non rinascerà più nulla bene lo stesso. Sto cercando di pensare a me stesso fra 2 anni, cerca di fare lo stesso.

ciao
ps: io questa elaborazione mentale l'ho sviluppata dal 21 giugno ad una settimana fa, poco più di un mese. ognuno però ha i suoi tempi.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Giovani, giovani... mollala.

Ognuno per la sua strada


----------



## Amoremio (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giovani, giovani... mollala.
> 
> Ognuno per la sua strada





















Oh yes!



e benvenuto Mannuchao

anche se mi dispiace che tu  sia qui


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giovani, giovani... mollala.
> 
> Ognuno per la sua strada









Mi hai evitato righe superflue.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Non ce la faccio.

Ma tu pensavi di stare con la stessa donna dai 16 anni alla morte?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Luglio 2009)

abbiamo rifatto branco?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> abbiamo rifatto branco?


 Chi potrebbe dire di impegnarsi a ricostruire un rapporto a 25 anni?


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ma tu pensavi di stare con la stessa donna dai 16 anni alla morte?


 Beh dai è rarissimo ma può capitare... una coppia che conosco sta assieme da quell'età e sono arrivati alla quarantina... vero è che l'età pericolosa per loro comincia ora...


----------



## Amoremio (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ma tu pensavi di stare con la stessa donna dai 16 anni alla morte?


comunque 
anche se lo pensavi 
ripensaci

era tendenzialmente sbagliato prima
con queste premesse sarebbe folle


----------



## lorelai (31 Luglio 2009)

Leggere quel tipo di frase è quello che è toccato in sorte anche a me...
Mi viene da dirti di lasciarla, che a 25 anni davvero si riparte, e forse è anche giusto che sia così, che mesi e mesi di tradimenti non sono una leggerezza, e tutto quello che ti diranno gli altri.

Ma capisco, capisco tutto. Il dolore, l'amore, lo smarrimento.

Ti abbraccio.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

OT: Non vorrei essere antipatica comunque e' Manu Chao... Sardo sei che ti sei registrato come Mannuchao?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh dai è rarissimo ma può capitare... una coppia che conosco sta assieme da quell'età e sono arrivati alla quarantina... vero è che l'età pericolosa per loro comincia ora...


 Può capitare ...ma è il pensiero che dovrebbe far soffocare.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh dai è rarissimo ma può capitare... una coppia che conosco sta assieme da quell'età e sono arrivati alla quarantina... vero è che l'età pericolosa per loro comincia ora...


Senza corna?


----------



## Amoremio (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh dai è rarissimo ma può capitare... una coppia che conosco sta assieme da quell'età e sono arrivati alla quarantina... vero è che l'età pericolosa per loro comincia ora...


io sto con mio marito da quell'età più o meno?

che ci vogliamo raccontare?


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Vi giuro che insieme dai 16 anni raggiunti i 40 mi sembrerebbe incesto!


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Può capitare ...ma è il pensiero che dovrebbe far soffocare.


 Se stanno bene loro... certo, almeno la curiosità...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Senza corna?


 Lo penso pure io... troppo strano. Eppure forse, questi che conosco, senza corna... il che non dimostrerebbe nulla, le eccezioni ci son sempre


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Vi giuro che insieme dai 16 anni raggiunti i 40 mi sembrerebbe incesto!


 In qualche modo lo è...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Se stanno bene loro... certo, almeno la curiosità...


 E' un discorso teorico, poi può succedere e ..beati loro.

E' come per il lavoro: può succedere di pasare tutta la vita lavorativa nelo stesso posto di lavoro e trovarsi benissimo, ma pensarlo come auspicabile mi sembra soffocante.
E lo dico io che sono per la fedeltà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Lo penso pure io... troppo strano. *Eppure forse, questi che conosco, senza corna..*. il che non dimostrerebbe nulla, le eccezioni ci son sempre


 Non lo sai ...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E' un discorso teorico, poi può succedere e ..beati loro.
> 
> E' come per il lavoro: può succedere di pasare tutta la vita lavorativa nelo stesso posto di lavoro e trovarsi benissimo, ma pensarlo come auspicabile mi sembra soffocante.
> E lo dico io che sono per la fedeltà.


capisco il tuo discorso e concordo... può capitare ma non è certo il massimo sperare che capiti.
La fedeltà però c'entra poco. Si può essere fedeli ed avere tante storie comunque...


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non lo sai ...


il forse non era messo a caso...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Ma io la considerei una relazione ad altissimo rischio di corna.

Anche se alla fine considero tutte le relazioni ad altissimo rischio di corna


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io la considerei una relazione ad altissimo rischio di corna.
> 
> Anche se alla fine considero tutte le relazioni ad altissimo rischio di corna


 Saggezza leggo in te ...e un po' di tristezza...


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Saggezza leggo in te ...*e un po' di tristezza*...


Quella c'e' sempre... la mia ironia nasce dai calci nei denti presi, mica rose e poesie


----------



## Nobody (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma io la considerei una relazione ad altissimo rischio di corna.
> 
> Anche se alla fine considero tutte le relazioni ad altissimo rischio di corna


Sono certo che la vera eccezione sia la fedeltà... a prescindere dagli anni in cui comincia la storia tra i due.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Sono certo che la vera eccezione sia la fedeltà... a prescindere dagli anni in cui comincia la storia tra i due.


La decenza _Multimodi_... manco piu' la fedelta'...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> La decenza _Multimodi_... manco piu' la fedelta'...


----------



## Old squonk (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ma tu pensavi di stare con la stessa donna dai 16 anni alla morte?


Io lo pensavo, anche se di anni ne avevo 18. Ed è finita male, molto male. 
Ma conosco anche chi sta con la stessa donna da quando di anni ne aveva 15, lei 17. E sono ancora insieme, e di anni ora lui ne ha 44. Hanno tre figli due dei quali già grandi e - garantito - non si sono mai fatti le corna.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (31 Luglio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Io lo pensavo, anche se di anni ne avevo 18. Ed è finita male, molto male.
> Ma conosco anche chi sta con la stessa donna da quando di anni ne aveva 15, lei 17. E sono ancora insieme, e di anni ora lui ne ha 44. Hanno tre figli due dei quali già grandi e - garantito - non si sono mai fatti le corna.


 Nulla è garantito.


----------



## Old sperella (31 Luglio 2009)

squonk ha detto:


> Io lo pensavo, anche se di anni ne avevo 18. Ed è finita male, molto male.
> Ma conosco anche chi sta con la stessa donna da quando di anni ne aveva 15, lei 17. E sono ancora insieme, e di anni ora lui ne ha 44. Hanno tre figli due dei quali già grandi e - garantito - non si sono mai fatti le corna.


io non ci vedo nulla di strano ,anzi prima era la normalità


----------



## Old squonk (31 Luglio 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Nulla è garantito.


E' vero, in termini assoluti hai ragione. Diciamo allora "ragionevolmente garantito". Ma sono amici più che fraterni e conosco lui meglio di quanto conosca me stesso. E la loro storia meglio di quanto conosca la mia.


----------



## Lettrice (31 Luglio 2009)

sperella ha detto:


> io non ci vedo nulla di strano ,anzi prima era la normalità


Pero' prima era anche normalita' che gli uomini frequentassero i bordelli... poi  la vita media era piu'corta


----------



## Old Becco (31 Luglio 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Ho un peso troppo grande da portare dentro e spero che scrivedolo qui una piccolissima parte del dolore che provo potra' affievolirsi...lei mi ha tradito!! Ho 25 anni e sono fidanzato da 9 (ci siamo messi insieme a 16 anni) ed è stata l'unica ragazza della mia vita...il primo unico e vero amore! Ora, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con un suo vecchio amico, piuù grande rincontrato grazie a Facebook...ed è stato proprio grazie a facebook che ho scoperto il suo tradimento! Sapete il bello?? Che questa persona l'ha portata in casa e me la fatta conoscere!! (lei dice che non erano ancora amanti, ma arrivati a questo punto chi le crede?)
> L'unica VERA promessa che ci siamo sempre fatti dal primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti è di non tradirci mai, magari di lasciarci...ma mai di commettere una cosa così spregevole alle spalle dell'altro/a!
> Una notte, andando su facebook con il suo profilo (il mio non funzionava) ho notato una 40ina di mail...incuriosito le ho aperte...e...NON LO AVESSI MAI FATTO!! Una relazione che andava avanti da mesi alle mie spalle...e quando ho letto la parola "Fare l'amore con te è stato bellissimo" non ci ho più visto...il mondo mi è crollato sotto i piedi, anche ora che lo sto scrivendo sento la bocca che mi si sta intorpidendo e il petto che mi si appesantisce!
> Perchè mi hai fatto una cosa del genere? Perchè sei stata così egoista e cattiva?
> ...


 -----------------------

avevo la tua età quando lei mi ha tradito la prima volta. Eravamo stati fidanzati 8 anni e poi appena sposati mi confessò lei di tradirmi da tempo con un suo dirigente più vecchio e più affascinante ... etc etc... 
Ho 53 anni adesso e di giornate belle ne ho vissute davvero poche. Non si contano più i suoi amanti e a me ormai non mi importa niente della sua infedeltà. Quello che mi fa soffrire davvero è che non sono più stato capace di amare. A quello davvero non c'è rimedio.
Lasciala e cerca in ogni modo di dimenticarla. Non farti incantare dalle sue promesse e dal suo pentimento che potrebbe essere anche in buon fede. Ma quello che stai passando ti potrebbe minare per sempre se resti con lei. Il mio consiglio è l'amputazione, prima che la cancrena raggiunga il tuo cuore. sarà durissima, preparati a mesi di sofferenza atroce ma se ti vuoi salvare, credo che sia l'unica via. Il vero casino è che per tutti gli anni della formazione sentimentale vi siete fidati e ora lei ti ha sparato alla schiena. Questo è quello che mi è successo e se tornassi indietro non rifarei l'errore di passarci sopra. Non è per vendetta, ma per salvare se stessi.
Ti sento molto vicino e a distanza di quai trent'anni stasera sento ancora una solitudine incolmabile, e come tante sere lei è da un suo amante e io in casa solo.
Becco


----------



## Old cornofrancese (1 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Giovani, giovani... mollala.
> 
> Ognuno per la sua strada





Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Non ce la faccio.
> 
> Ma tu pensavi di stare con la stessa donna dai 16 anni alla morte?


concordo; quello che nn si fa prima, si fa dopo...


----------



## Amoremio (1 Agosto 2009)

Becco ha detto:


> -----------------------
> 
> avevo la tua età quando lei mi ha tradito la prima volta. Eravamo stati fidanzati 8 anni e poi appena sposati mi confessò lei di tradirmi da tempo con un suo dirigente più vecchio e più affascinante ... etc etc...
> Ho 53 anni adesso e di giornate belle ne ho vissute davvero poche. Non si contano più i suoi amanti e a me ormai non mi importa niente della sua infedeltà. Quello che mi fa soffrire davvero è che non sono più stato capace di amare. A quello davvero non c'è rimedio.
> ...


becco, scusa ma dai tuoi post (non ho trovato 3d in cui parlassi della tua storia)
mi ero atta l'idea che non vivessi più con tua moglie

non è peggio così?
non potresti rifarti una vita?


----------



## Old Agape (1 Agosto 2009)

*Semplice & banale*



mannuchao ha detto:


> Ho un peso troppo grande da portare dentro e spero che scrivedolo qui una piccolissima parte del dolore che provo potra' affievolirsi...lei mi ha tradito!! Ho 25 anni e sono fidanzato da 9 (ci siamo messi insieme a 16 anni) ed è stata l'unica ragazza della mia vita...il primo unico e vero amore! Ora, ho scoperto che mi ha tradito con un suo vecchio amico, piuù grande rincontrato grazie a Facebook...ed è stato proprio grazie a facebook che ho scoperto il suo tradimento! Sapete il bello?? Che questa persona l'ha portata in casa e me la fatta conoscere!! (lei dice che non erano ancora amanti, ma arrivati a questo punto chi le crede?)
> L'unica VERA promessa che ci siamo sempre fatti dal primo giorno che ci siamo conosciuti è di non tradirci mai, magari di lasciarci...ma mai di commettere una cosa così spregevole alle spalle dell'altro/a!
> Una notte, andando su facebook con il suo profilo (il mio non funzionava) ho notato una 40ina di mail...incuriosito le ho aperte...e...NON LO AVESSI MAI FATTO!! Una relazione che andava avanti da mesi alle mie spalle...e quando ho letto la parola "Fare l'amore con te è stato bellissimo" non ci ho più visto...il mondo mi è crollato sotto i piedi, anche ora che lo sto scrivendo sento la bocca che mi si sta intorpidendo e il petto che mi si appesantisce!
> Perchè mi hai fatto una cosa del genere? Perchè sei stata così egoista e cattiva?
> ...


Io 1962
Lei 1964
Insieme dal 1979
Matrimonio 1985
Figli 1988-1990

Tradimento di lei 2008
…………………... 2009

Come hai potuto leggere per le varie esperienze qui sul forum, l’inganno stà nel credere ci sia “qualcosa” che sia per sempre. Qualsiasi cosa tu scelga, pensa che non sarà per sempre…tutto cambia. Con la tua lei o con la prossima che ti dirà guardandoti negli occhi “Ti Amerò per sempre” e tu sarai consapevole che non è così. Semplice e banale anche se fa male.
Con affetto


----------



## Old Anna A (1 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Io 1962
> Lei 1964
> Insieme dal 1979
> Matrimonio 1985
> ...


mancano codice fiscale e PI


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

*Grazie a tutti voi...*

Grazie a tutti ragazzi, veramente! Il fatto di avere qualcuno con cui poter parlare del mio problema, anche solo come semplice valvola di sfogo è molto importante e mi sento che con il vostro aiuto, comunque vadano le cose, sarà sicuramente più facile che affrontarle da solo.
Molti di voi (per non dire tutti) mi hanno consigliato di troncare la relazione con lei, il problema è che si sta comportando nei miei riguardi come non si comportava da anni, e non so se mi farebbe più male troncare o concederle una seconda opportunità. Il 31 maggio hanno fatto l'amore in macchina di lui, il 17 luglio ho scoperto la loro relazione. Lei mi ha giurato e rigiurato con le lacrime agli occhi di non aver provato nulla in quella macchina, che non sono andati fino in fondo (all'orgasmo) e che non ci sono stati altri incontri "amorosi" eccetto quello...che fare? Sento dentro di me di volerle dare una seconda possibilità, e molto probabilmente gliel'ho già data (visto che stiamo continuando a condividere lo stesso tetto), ma anche questa mattina mentre andavo al lavoro in macchina mi sono ritrovato a piangere da solo come uno stupido! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Forse mi dico, sono passate solo 2 settimane da quando l'ho scoperto, forse con il tempo riuscirò a trattenere meglio le lacrime...fino a che un giorno, sarà solo un sordo ricordo confuso con le nebbie del passato...ed allora potrò tornare a sorridere dentro!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> OT: Non vorrei essere antipatica comunque e' Manu Chao... Sardo sei che ti sei registrato come Mannuchao?


 
No non sono sardo...sono ligure! 
E' di derivazione dal mio cognome.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> No non sono sardo...sono ligure!
> E' di derivazione dal mio cognome


 Cancella subito e cambia come suggerito.
Non si mettono dati personali.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Grazie a tutti ragazzi, veramente! Il fatto di avere qualcuno con cui poter parlare del mio problema, anche solo come semplice valvola di sfogo è molto importante e mi sento che con il vostro aiuto, comunque vadano le cose, sarà sicuramente più facile che affrontarle da solo.
> Molti di voi (per non dire tutti) mi hanno consigliato di troncare la relazione con lei, il problema è che si sta comportando nei miei riguardi come non si comportava da anni, e non so se mi farebbe più male troncare o concederle una seconda opportunità. Il 31 maggio hanno fatto l'amore in macchina di lui, il 17 luglio ho scoperto la loro relazione. Lei mi ha giurato e rigiurato con le lacrime agli occhi di non aver provato nulla in quella macchina, che non sono andati fino in fondo (all'orgasmo) e che non ci sono stati altri incontri "amorosi" eccetto quello...che fare? Sento dentro di me di volerle dare una seconda possibilità, e molto probabilmente gliel'ho già data (visto che stiamo continuando a condividere lo stesso tetto), ma anche questa mattina mentre andavo al lavoro in macchina mi sono ritrovato a piangere da solo come uno stupido!
> 
> 
> ...


 Io credo ( e altri credono anche qui) che si possa ricostruire un rapporto anche con la consapevolezza del tradimento, ma è un "duro lavoro" e qualcuno lo deve pur fare ...chi ha una famiglia.
Non credo che sia superabile all'inizio di un rapporto.
A te sembra di non esere all'inizio, ma una relazione iniziata da giovanissimi è solo da poco un rapporto adulto o forse non lo era ancora.
La curiosità di sapere "come sarebbe con un'altra persona" passa per la testa a tutti e se non è ancora passata per la testa a te ..ci passerà.
Credi che di poter andare avanti mettendo in conto questo per te e forse ancora per lei?


----------



## Old Agape (3 Agosto 2009)

Ciao, scusa per la curiosità, ma lei cosa ti ha risposto a queste domande:
Perchè mi hai fatto una cosa del genere? Perchè sei stata così egoista e cattiva?

Lui cosa ti ha detto?
Non contento ho trovato il numero del suo amante, l'ho chiamato, l'ho incontrato per capire perchè...perchè tutto questo!!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Ciao, scusa per la curiosità, ma lei cosa ti ha risposto a queste domande:
> Perchè mi hai fatto una cosa del genere? Perchè sei stata così egoista e cattiva?
> 
> Lui cosa ti ha detto?
> Non contento ho trovato il numero del suo amante, l'ho chiamato, l'ho incontrato per capire perchè...perchè tutto questo!!


Lei: mi ha detto che ha sbagliato, che è stato un errore enorme e che se lo porterà dentro per tutta la vita. Si è resa conto di avermi ferito profondamente e di farsi schifo da sola. Non sa il "perchè" lo ha fatto...non era "sesso", ma c'erano di mezzo i sentimenti (e non so cosa mi fa più male) da entrambe le parti (sto a quello che mi ha detto lei). Mi ha chiesto di darle uno schiaffo (cosa che non ho mai fatto nè mai farò) di farla sentire una merda che era quello che si meritava.


Lui: mi ha detto che ha fatto una cazzata enorme (anche perchè è fidanzato da 10 anni, quindi anche lui ha tradito la sua ragazza con la mia), ma c'erano i sentimenti di mezzo e poi "si piacevano e c'era anche attrazione". Sa bene di avermi ferito, che non lo metitavo, che la mia ragazza è una donna fantastica, che ha perso la testa...bla, bla, bla...


Puoi immaginarti come mi sono sentito, come mi sento e come mi sentirò dopo aver sentito e vissuto queste cose? Non mi vergogno di dire che ho pensato di farla finita con la vita...poi però, a mente lucida ho riflettuto che è solo un gesto egoistico e vigliacco...e così mi sono rimesso in piedi e ho continuato ad andare avanti...però a volte è proprio dura!


----------



## Old Agape (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Lei: mi ha detto che ha sbagliato, che è stato un errore enorme e che se lo porterà dentro per tutta la vita. Si è resa conto di avermi ferito profondamente e di farsi schifo da sola. Non sa il "perchè" lo ha fatto...non era "sesso", ma c'erano di mezzo i sentimenti (e non so cosa mi fa più male) da entrambe le parti (sto a quello che mi ha detto lei). Mi ha chiesto di darle uno schiaffo (cosa che non ho mai fatto nè mai farò) di farla sentire una merda che era quello che si meritava.
> 
> 
> Lui: mi ha detto che ha fatto una cazzata enorme (anche perchè è fidanzato da 10 anni, quindi anche lui ha tradito la sua ragazza con la mia), ma c'erano i sentimenti di mezzo e poi "si piacevano e c'era anche attrazione". Sa bene di avermi ferito, che non lo metitavo, che la mia ragazza è una donna fantastica, che ha perso la testa...bla, bla, bla...
> ...


Piccolo Manu, (ho un figlio di due anni più giovane di te) questa cosa che ti è successa, è una cosa gravissima, fa malissimo, ma succede, c’è chi lo viene a sapere, e c’è chi non lo saprà mai, ma succede, e ti auguro che non capiti a te in futuro di ritrovarti dall’altra parte, perché il tradimento fa male sia riceverlo che farlo. Se hai la possibilità di continuare da parte di lei la tua relazione, prosegui, anche perché difficilmente potrai cancellare quello che c’è stato di buono tra di voi. Se lei ti promette che tra di loro è tutto finito, che è stato un momento di debolezza, sarà stato come prendersi una malattia virale, capita quasi senza volerlo: “L'innamoramento provoca solitamente anche modificazioni nell'organismo umano, con lo scopo istintivo di avvicinare i due individui. Sia negli individui di sesso maschile sia in quelli di sesso femminile, infatti, si verificano alcuni cambiamenti a livello ormonale.”( da Wikipedia) 
Ora credi che l’unico a rimetterci sei tu, ma è vero solo fino ad un certo punto, perché lei comprenderà con che razza di uomo ha a che fare, quanta sofferenza hai patito e combattuto, insomma un Uomo con le palle, e capirà letteralmente cosa significa Amare incondizionatamente. Prenditi tempo, in questo momento è tutto quel che hai. Col tempo la ferita si rimargina, ti rimarrà una bella cicatrice, che ti ricorderà che non dovrai mai dare nulla per scontato. 
E’ tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia.

Con affetto


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Agape ha detto:


> Piccolo Manu, (ho un figlio di due anni più giovane di te) questa cosa che ti è successa, è una cosa gravissima, fa malissimo, ma succede, c’è chi lo viene a sapere, e c’è chi non lo saprà mai, ma succede, e ti auguro che non capiti a te in futuro di ritrovarti dall’altra parte, perché il tradimento fa male sia riceverlo che farlo. Se hai la possibilità di continuare da parte di lei la tua relazione, prosegui, anche perché difficilmente potrai cancellare quello che c’è stato di buono tra di voi. Se lei ti promette che tra di loro è tutto finito, che è stato un momento di debolezza, sarà stato come prendersi una malattia virale, capita quasi senza volerlo: “L'innamoramento provoca solitamente anche modificazioni nell'organismo umano, con lo scopo istintivo di avvicinare i due individui. Sia negli individui di sesso maschile sia in quelli di sesso femminile, infatti, si verificano alcuni cambiamenti a livello ormonale.”( da Wikipedia)
> Ora credi che l’unico a rimetterci sei tu, ma è vero solo fino ad un certo punto, perché lei comprenderà con che razza di uomo ha a che fare, quanta sofferenza hai patito e combattuto, insomma un Uomo con le palle, e capirà letteralmente cosa significa Amare incondizionatamente. Prenditi tempo, in questo momento è tutto quel che hai. Col tempo la ferita si rimargina, ti rimarrà una bella cicatrice, che ti ricorderà che non dovrai mai dare nulla per scontato.
> E’ tutto un equilibrio sopra la follia.
> 
> Con affetto


 
Cara Agape,
sei stata davvero l'unica (vi prego non me ne vogliano gli altri) ad aver compreso appieno e a fondo il mio stato d'animo contrastante, di una persona tradita e ferita, ma innamorata e che guarda avanti...è curioso come chi venga tradito provi quasi un piacere ancestrale nel piangersi addosso e a respingere a priori chi lo ha tradito, senza voler sapere le cause che hanno definito cio' ed entrando in una pericolosa spirale di diffidenza e sospetto verso tutto il genere umano dell'altro sesso. Troppo facile! Non voglio dire che si debbano ASSOLUTAMENTE forzare le cose, ma io penso (e sono un uomo) che un uomo tradisca quando le cose vanno male a letto, trova una donna focosa, vogliosa, sexy..etc, etc. oppure semplicemente per dimenticare le noie e i dispiaceri della vita coniugale quotidiana.
In una donna invece (e ripeto questo è solo il mio modesto punto di vista) prevalgono i sentimenti al resto, prima tradisce col cuore, poi con la mente, e solo all'ultimo con in corpo...un uomo prima tradisce e poi "s'innamora" dell'amante, nella donna è completamente l'opposto...tradisce perchè già ama!! Questa è stata la cosa forse più dura da dover comprendere e accettare, il fatto di essere stato "messo da parte" sia sentimentalmente che fisicamente (si è negata a me per più di un mese) mentre io la trattavo come una principessa pensando che il suo comportamento schivo, freddo e distaccato dipendesse esclusivamente da me. Il dolore fa crescere, maturare, ci rende più forti...guai ad una vita senza dolore, si finirebbe nell'ozio e nell'accidia! Il tradimento mi ha cambiato dentro e profondamente...ma non credo in negativo. La vita è una ed unica, e ogni giorno perso a pensare al passato non lo si ripotrà più rivivere, quindi tanto vale vivere, vivere il presente al migliore dei modi guardando solo avanti...e voltandosi solo di tanto in tanto, perchè noi siamo formati dal nostro passato, non va più vissuto...ma non va mai dimenticato!
L'importante non è quante volte si cada o quanto si cada in basso: l'importante è quanto velocemente riusciamo a rialzarci!

Con affetto
LM


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Mannuchao, se pensi che il tuo percorso sia di provare ad andare avanti con lei, ti domando: hai capito perchè ti ha tradito? 
Il fatto che si sia innamorata di un altro non è la causa, dato che se una donna è presissima dal proprio uomo nemmeno vede gli altri.
Allora perchè si è innamorata e ti ha tradito??


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Mannuchao, se pensi che il tuo percorso sia di provare ad andare avanti con lei, ti domando: hai capito perchè ti ha tradito?
> Il fatto che si sia innamorata di un altro non è la causa, dato che se una donna è presissima dal proprio uomo nemmeno vede gli altri.
> Allora perchè si è innamorata e ti ha tradito??


 
Perchè a volte si scambia l'infatuazione a la voglia di cambiare per amore...siamo sempre umani, non siamo macchina. Siamo fragili, deboli, curiosi...e commettiamo errori!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Perchè a volte si scambia l'infatuazione a la voglia di cambiare per amore...siamo sempre umani, non siamo macchina. Siamo fragili, deboli, curiosi...e commettiamo errori!


 scusa, ma non concordo: si parla di infatuazione non come causa, ma come conseguenza.
se sono appagata non ho voglia di cambiare e non mi infatuo.
se lo faccio non sono appagata.
Perchè lei non era appagata, lo hai capito?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Perchè a volte si scambia l'infatuazione a la voglia di cambiare per amore...siamo sempre umani, non siamo macchina. Siamo fragili, deboli, curiosi...e commettiamo errori!


 (guarda che dico tutto ciò perchè ho commesso il mio bell'errore e ce ne ho messo (anni!!!!!) per capire che era solo la conseguenza e non la causa! che non era 'voglia di cambiare' ma... era finito l'amore... :balloon


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> (guarda che dico tutto ciò perchè ho commesso il mio bell'errore e ce ne ho messo (anni!!!!!) per capire che era solo la conseguenza e non la causa! che non era 'voglia di cambiare' ma... era finito l'amore... :balloon


Quindi mi stai facendo capire che è inutile illudersi? Cioè che mi ha tradito vuol dire che oramai è bene che me ne faccia una ragione perchè è la dimostrazione chiara e lampante che ormai non prova più niente per me?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Perchè a volte si scambia l'infatuazione a la voglia di cambiare per amore...siamo sempre umani, non siamo macchina. Siamo fragili, deboli, curiosi...e commettiamo errori!





Grande82 ha detto:


> scusa, ma non concordo: si parla di infatuazione non come causa, ma come conseguenza.
> se sono appagata non ho voglia di cambiare e non mi infatuo.
> se lo faccio non sono appagata.
> Perchè lei non era appagata, lo hai capito?


mannuchao
è vero ciò che dici
ci convinciamo che sia amore una cosa che amore non è
commettiamo errori
ok

perchè quell'errore?


te lo chiedo da tradita come l'ho chiesto a me stessa e a lui
ma non devi rispondere a me
devi rifletterci come meglio credi

perchè un errore che non poteva non farti soffrire
che implica bugie e sotterfugi
che nel vostro caso, come hai detto, ha implicato anche rifiuto di te

un errore in cui si può evitare di cadere
basta bloccare le prime manifestazioni di blando interesse
basta non lanciare messaggi di disponibilità

di solito non si finisce a far sesso in macchina 10 min. dopo essere stati stravolti da incomprimibile colpo di fulmine


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai facendo capire che è inutile illudersi? Cioè che mi ha tradito vuol dire che oramai è bene che me ne faccia una ragione perchè è la dimostrazione chiara e lampante che ormai non prova più niente per me?


forse non lo sa nemmeno lei quello che prova

magari ti ama, ma ha avuto paura che la vostra storia fosse per sempre, e si è sentita insicura di rendere definitiva quella scelta adolescenziale

magari qualcosa di te gli dà pesantemente sui nervi e in un certo momento questo è sembrato fondamentale ma poi ha capito che così non è

magari è solo immatura

oppure è egoista
e quel che va bene a lei verrà sempre prima di ciò che riguarda "voi"

magari non le basterai mai perchè avrà sempre bisogno del brivido di una nuova conquista o di un nuovo innamoramento

le risposte sono moltissime


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

di solito non si finisce a far sesso in macchina 10 min. dopo essere stati stravolti da incomprimibile colpo di fulmine[/quote]

Infatti...non era un "colpo di fulmine"...mi ha confessato che già provava qualcosa di sentimentale per quell'uomo...e sono i sentimenti affettivi che ci portano a commettere errori. Mi ha detto e ripetuto che se potesse tornare indietro non farebbe mai più una cosa del genere e si è pentita subito dopo. Io le ho domandato allora perchè tenermi nascosto tutto (se dice di essersi così pentita) e mi ha risposto che lo ha fatto per paura di perdermi per sempre! Aveva già troncato la relazione con lui, non perchè era stata scoperta, ma di sua iniziativa...diciamo che il tradimento fisico, qull'andare oltre, quell'attraversamento della "soglia proibita" le ha fatto capire quanto in realtà fosse ancora innnamorata di me e che tutta la sua vita non sarà necessaria per cancellare quello che ha fatto (parole sue). Mi ha detto guardandomi negli occhi che se fossi riuscito a perdonarla non lo avrebbe mai dimenticato, e mi avrebbe continuato ad amare come non mai, perchè aveva capito quello che aveva...solo quando stava ormai per perderlo!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> magari qualcosa di te gli dà pesantemente sui nervi e in un certo momento questo è sembrato fondamentale ma poi ha capito che così non è
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Accidenti ragazzi...parlarne in questo forum mi fa davvero bene!! Grazie davvero a tutti per i vostri preziosi pareri personali!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> di solito non si finisce a far sesso in macchina 10 min. dopo essere stati stravolti da incomprimibile colpo di fulmine


Infatti...non era un "colpo di fulmine"...mi ha confessato che già provava qualcosa di sentimentale per quell'uomo...e sono i sentimenti affettivi che ci portano a commettere errori. Mi ha detto e ripetuto che se potesse tornare indietro non farebbe mai più una cosa del genere e si è pentita subito dopo. Io le ho domandato allora perchè tenermi nascosto tutto (se dice di essersi così pentita) e mi ha risposto che lo ha fatto per paura di perdermi per sempre! Aveva già troncato la relazione con lui, non perchè era stata scoperta, ma di sua iniziativa...diciamo che il tradimento fisico, qull'andare oltre, quell'attraversamento della "soglia proibita" le ha fatto capire quanto in realtà fosse ancora innnamorata di me e che *tutta la sua vita non sarà necessaria per cancellare quello che ha fatto (parole sue). Mi ha detto guardandomi negli occhi che se fossi riuscito a perdonarla non lo avrebbe mai dimenticato*, e mi avrebbe continuato ad amare come non mai, perchè aveva capito quello che aveva...solo quando stava ormai per perderlo![/quote]
Queste sono la frase 4 e la 11 del manuale del traditore scoperto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Voglio dire che quel che dice chi ha tradito non è proprio da prendere per oro colato...


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Infatti...non era un "colpo di fulmine"...mi ha confessato che già provava qualcosa di sentimentale per quell'uomo...e sono i sentimenti affettivi che ci portano a commettere errori. Mi ha detto e ripetuto che se potesse tornare indietro non farebbe mai più una cosa del genere e si è pentita subito dopo. Io le ho domandato allora perchè tenermi nascosto tutto (se dice di essersi così pentita) e mi ha risposto che lo ha fatto per paura di perdermi per sempre! Aveva già troncato la relazione con lui, non perchè era stata scoperta, ma di sua iniziativa...diciamo che il tradimento fisico, qull'andare oltre, quell'attraversamento della "soglia proibita" le ha fatto capire quanto in realtà fosse ancora innnamorata di me e che *tutta la sua vita non sarà necessaria per cancellare quello che ha fatto (parole sue). Mi ha detto guardandomi negli occhi che se fossi riuscito a perdonarla non lo avrebbe mai dimenticato*, e mi avrebbe continuato ad amare come non mai, perchè aveva capito quello che aveva...solo quando stava ormai per perderlo!


Queste sono la frase 4 e la 11 del manuale del traditore scoperto...  

	
	
		
		
	


	







Voglio dire che quel che dice chi ha tradito non è proprio da prendere per oro colato...[/quote]

Quale sarebbe il tuo parere in merito alla questione, se posso chiedere...?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Quindi mi stai facendo capire che è inutile illudersi? Cioè che mi ha tradito vuol dire che oramai è bene che me ne faccia una ragione perchè è la dimostrazione chiara e lampante che ormai non prova più niente per me?


 no, ti sto dicendoc he dovete INSIEME, se ritieni, idagare meglio questo tradimento.
evitando di dettagliare se abbia goduto o meno, ma andando a guardare cosa le mancasse, cosa ha cercato, se erano problemi personali o di coppia, se erano mancanze tue o paura della relazione seria che a parole diceva di volere o bisogno di provare la propria seduttività... (sto sparando ipotesi, senza criterio, per spronarti a riflettere, solo lei ha le risposte, ma probabilmente non le ha mai indagate davvero, come non avevo fatto io...)


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Infatti...non era un "colpo di fulmine"...mi ha confessato che già provava qualcosa di sentimentale per quell'uomo...e sono i sentimenti affettivi che ci portano a commettere errori. Mi ha detto e ripetuto che se potesse tornare indietro non farebbe mai più una cosa del genere e si è pentita subito dopo. Io le ho domandato allora perchè tenermi nascosto tutto (se dice di essersi così pentita) e mi ha risposto che lo ha fatto per paura di perdermi per sempre! Aveva già troncato la relazione con lui, non perchè era stata scoperta, ma di sua iniziativa...diciamo che il tradimento fisico, qull'andare oltre, quell'attraversamento della "soglia proibita" le ha fatto capire quanto in realtà fosse ancora innnamorata di me e che tutta la sua vita non sarà necessaria per cancellare quello che ha fatto (parole sue). Mi ha detto guardandomi negli occhi che se fossi riuscito a perdonarla non lo avrebbe mai dimenticato, e mi avrebbe continuato ad amare come non mai, perchè aveva capito quello che aveva...solo quando stava ormai per perderlo!


 lei l'ha conosciuto e ne è rimasta attratta/colpita...
l'innamoramento sarà venuto nel tempo.
lei ti parlava mai di lui? come amico? 
O ti ha nascosto da subito questa 'simpatia'?
Ha provato a intavolare il discorso: c'è un problema (magari quando ti rifiutava a letto o prima)?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

> mannuchao ha detto:
> 
> 
> > di solito non si finisce a far sesso in macchina 10 min. dopo essere stati stravolti da incomprimibile colpo di fulmine
> ...


 

io penso, basandomi su quello che è il mio vissuto, che se non si cerca un qualcosa di "altro" si bloccano tutte le manifestazioni di interesse
il "sentimento" nasce raramente nella totale indifferenza
mio marito non era indifferente alla str...., forse fisicamente all'inizio, ma poi ha ritenuto ci fosse un sentimento
questo sentimento "da letto" sa di autoassoluzione
secondo me
mi fa la stessa impressione dei matrimoni a tempo presso gli islamici
forma giustificabile per sostanza ingiustificabile

so cosa ha reso mio marito un traditore prima che lo diventasse
sono le stesse cose che avrebbero potuto rendere me una traditrice

sto ancora con lui
non so per quanto

lo amo
non saprei dirti perchè

quello che ti posso dire è che credo sia stata l'unica volta in quasi 30 anni
e nonostante questo non è dura, è durissima

spero che tu possa decidere per il tuo meglio


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

OT: lo volete frequentare o no questo corso di quote?????


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> OT: lo volete frequentare o no questo corso di quote?????


ma è mannuchao che incasina

e poi vengon fuori strani a cascata

ma è nuovo

e stravolto

non gliene si può mica fare una colpa


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> ma probabilmente non le ha mai indagate davvero, come non avevo fatto io...)


Mia cara e dolce Grande82...mi spiace contraddirti, ma se ho addirittura avuto il coraggio di voler incontrare a 4 occhi il suo amante, era solo per capire, e chiarire ogni minima cosa chiaribile. Solo non avendo NEMMENO IL MINIMO dubbio ho potuto provare a ricostruire la storia...ho affrontato il tradimento a testa alta, non da "cornuto" e nemmeno da "vittima", ma semplicemente da uomo consapevole di aver mancato in alcune cose e avendo magari ecceduto in altre. So bene cosa cercava nell'altro: sicurezza! Lui ha 30 anni, è più grande di lei (e di me). Non è stata una semplice scappatella amorosa, è questo che mi fa più male, ma comprendendo il motivo di questo gesto, riesco a comprendere lei.
Ho voluto snocciolare la questione nei minimi particolare, ascoltando la versione dell'amante e di lei e lo ho messe a confronto analizzando eventuali discrepanze o incongruenze e portando tutto alla luce. Non so quante persone sarebbero riuscite a mantenere una tale freddezza mentale, però questo mi ha aiutato a capire. Lo so, è difficile spiegare 9 anni di vita in un forum, ma so bene di conoscere la mia ragazza come nessun altro, e se ha fatto quello che ha fatto evidentemente c'erano forti motivi per farlo. Non ti preoccupare, non le ho chiesto se ha goduto o quanto ce l'aveva grande...non mi interessa saperlo, ne aiuterebbe a qualcosa saperlo, ma per il resto, tranquilla che ogni minimo dubbio avessi l'ho voluto chiarire fino in fondo. La cosa brutta alla fine sai cos'è? So bene che sarò deriso per quello che sto per dire, ma non mi importa...lei è stata la mia prima e unica ragazza...e fin'ora si poteva dire questo anche di me!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> ma è mannuchao che incasina
> 
> e poi vengon fuori strani a cascata
> 
> ...


 
SORRY!!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Quale sarebbe il tuo parere in merito alla questione, se posso chiedere...?


Te l'ho già data.
Io credo che se si tradisce ci possono essere molte ragioni sia di coppia sia soprattutto personali, ma che comunque non ci sia (più o mai stato non importa) quell'amore che si auspica ci sia almeno in fase di partenza.
Si può prendere atto di questo e decidere di ricostruire (non di annullare come si trattasse di un incidente) un rapporto in nome di altre cose che si possono ritenere più importanti dell'ammore che strappa i capelli e bello come il cielo...
Queste cose possono essere una vita condivisa, figli e famiglia; per me non lo sono le esperienze di un'adolescenza condivisa.


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> io penso, basandomi su quello che è il mio vissuto, che se non si cerca un qualcosa di "altro" si bloccano tutte le manifestazioni di interesse
> il "sentimento" nasce raramente nella totale indifferenza
> mio marito non era indifferente alla str...., forse fisicamente all'inizio, ma poi ha ritenuto ci fosse un sentimento
> questo sentimento "da letto" sa di autoassoluzione
> ...


 
Hai perfettamente ragione...ma come si possono cancellare 9 anni di vita vissuta insieme per una scopata? (perdona la mia lingua)


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Hai perfettamente ragione...ma come si possono cancellare 9 anni di vita vissuta insieme per una scopata? (perdona la mia lingua)


 L'ha fatto lei.


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Queste cose possono essere una vita condivisa, figli e famiglia; per me non lo sono le esperienze di un'adolescenza condivisa.


L'adolescenza finisce a 19 anni...e poi noi conviviamo da più di 3...


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> L'ha fatto lei.


Ripeto che hai perfettamente ragione...ma io sono io. Ho la mia testa, i miei pensieri, il mio cuore...ora sembra molto sciocco dirlo, ma sai qual'era la frase che le dicevo sempre: " Sai cara, non importa se un giorno non mi vorrai più bene...te ne voglio talmente tanto io che basta per tutti e due!"...che stupido eh?!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> L'adolescenza finisce a 19 anni...e poi noi conviviamo da più di 3...


E lei non ce la faceva più...

Scusa, ma tu stai facendo quel che tanti traditi cercano di fare e che è giusto fare: capire.
Ma non puoi accontentarti di una spiegazione che non ti accontenta!
Se la spiegazione che ti sei dato fosse soddisfacente non saresti approdato qui.
In realtà senti che la tua costruzione scricchiola.
Perché tu vuoi tenere in piedi la costruzione?
Per molte ragioni.
Io intravvedo il fatto che la ami, il vedere la fine come un fallimento tuo personale, il pensare di vedere rotto quell'idea di rapporto che ti sembrava tanto speciale.
Perché lei ha tradito e non ha avuto il coraggio di chiudere e dice ora di volersi fare perdonare? Probabilmente...per ragioni simili legate all'immagine di sè e all'immagine di sè in un rapporto a cui tiene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Ripeto che hai perfettamente ragione...ma io sono io. Ho la mia testa, i miei pensieri, il mio cuore...ora sembra molto sciocco dirlo, ma sai qual'era la frase che le dicevo sempre: " Sai cara, non importa se un giorno non mi vorrai più bene...te ne voglio talmente tanto io che basta per tutti e due!"...che stupido eh?!


 No molto profondo.
Hai trovato una delle ragioni per cui non ti vuoi arrendere.
Questo amore e questa relazione dava un senso alla tua vita e l'ha dato per molto tempo e ora sei spaventato all'idea di dovere buttare giù tutto e trovarne un altro.


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E lei non ce la faceva più...
> 
> Perché lei ha tradito e non ha avuto il coraggio di chiudere e dice ora di volersi fare perdonare? Probabilmente...per ragioni simili legate all'immagine di sè e all'immagine di sè in un rapporto a cui tiene.


 
Parole molto sagge...su cui debbo riflettervi.
Ti ringrazio sinceramente...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

un regalo "figlio"

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wUl7vb3wc


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Questo amore e questa relazione dava un senso alla tua vita e l'ha dato per molto tempo e ora sei spaventato all'idea di dovere buttare giù tutto e trovarne un altro.


Sai cosa mi "spaventa"? La facilità con cui riesci a leggermi dentro...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Mia cara e dolce Grande82...mi spiace contraddirti, ma se ho addirittura avuto il coraggio di voler incontrare a 4 occhi il suo amante, era solo per capire, e chiarire ogni minima cosa chiaribile. Solo non avendo NEMMENO IL MINIMO dubbio ho potuto provare a ricostruire la storia...ho affrontato il tradimento a testa alta, non da "cornuto" e nemmeno da "vittima", ma semplicemente da uomo consapevole di aver mancato in alcune cose e avendo magari ecceduto in altre. So bene cosa cercava nell'altro: sicurezza! Lui ha 30 anni, è più grande di lei (e di me). Non è stata una semplice scappatella amorosa, è questo che mi fa più male, ma comprendendo il motivo di questo gesto, riesco a comprendere lei.
> Ho voluto snocciolare la questione nei minimi particolare, ascoltando la versione dell'amante e di lei e lo ho messe a confronto analizzando eventuali discrepanze o incongruenze e portando tutto alla luce. Non so quante persone sarebbero riuscite a mantenere una tale freddezza mentale, però questo mi ha aiutato a capire. Lo so, è difficile spiegare 9 anni di vita in un forum, ma so bene di conoscere la mia ragazza come nessun altro, e se ha fatto quello che ha fatto evidentemente c'erano forti motivi per farlo. Non ti preoccupare, non le ho chiesto se ha goduto o quanto ce l'aveva grande...non mi interessa saperlo, ne aiuterebbe a qualcosa saperlo, ma per il resto, tranquilla che ogni minimo dubbio avessi l'ho voluto chiarire fino in fondo. La cosa brutta alla fine sai cos'è? So bene che sarò deriso per quello che sto per dire, ma non mi importa...lei è stata la mia prima e unica ragazza...e fin'ora si poteva dire questo anche di me!


 Caro Mannuchao, ti ringrazio per aver mantenuto tranquilli i toni nonostante tu mi avessi frainteso, sentendoti ferito da quello che ho scritto.
Proverò ad essere più chiara ma mi rendo conto che non è facile.
Allora, inizio dalla fine.
che tu sia deriso per essere stato solo con lei è una sciocchezza, è anzi una cosa bellissima. E nessuno credo possa dire il contrario.
Detto ciò, non ho mai pensato che tu o lei non aveste coraggio o serietà!!
Quello che volevo dire è che a volte ci 'mascheriamo' dietro a delle ragioni che sono anche credibili e che noi stessi diamo per 'buone' (io ad esempio ho voluto a lungo credere che le mie ragioni fossero una forte attrazione e la voglia di fare qualcosa 'fuori dalle righe'). 
PErò spesso ci sono ragioni più profonde, legate alla relazione (non necessariamente errori compiuti dall'altro, a volte si tratta ad esempio di paura dell'impegno, ci sono molti padri che tradiscono quando le mogli sono incinta...) o legate a  proprie insicurezze.
Nel mio caso(solo per esemplificare) c'era il bisogno di 'piacere' e sentirmi amata e accettata, ma c'era anche una relazione che io vedevo senza sbocco e nella quale mi attorcigliavo come in una tela infinita.... ifnchè non ho tagliato la tela. Ma è solo il mio caso!! non voglio dire sia il tuo!!
Voglio spronarti a cercare con lei le ragioni più profonde, se ce ne sono.
Perciò mi domandavo come sia andata la prima fase di conoscenza e se lei sia stata onesta all'inizo oppure ti abbia nascosto questa persona dal primo giorno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Sai cosa mi "spaventa"? La facilità con cui riesci a leggermi dentro...


Eh no questo lo dicono quelli che "ci provano"  

	
	
		
		
	


	












Scherzo, per alleggerire, ma chi c'è passato certe cose le può intuire...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> L'adolescenza finisce a 19 anni...e poi noi conviviamo da più di 3...


 la domanda di Verena la faccio io: come mai convivete e non vi siete sposati?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Ripeto che hai perfettamente ragione...ma io sono io. Ho la mia testa, i miei pensieri, il mio cuore...ora sembra molto sciocco dirlo, ma sai qual'era la frase che le dicevo sempre: " Sai cara, non importa se un giorno non mi vorrai più bene...te ne voglio talmente tanto io che basta per tutti e due!"...che stupido eh?!


sai che se mio marito mi dicesse "sai cara..."
lo sbranerei?

scherzo ma non tanto


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> un regalo "figlio"
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F0wUl7vb3wc








   SEI DAVVERO DOLCISSIMA!!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> la domanda di Verena la faccio io: come mai convivete e non vi siete sposati?


Risposta molto semplice, sono laureando...e lei ha finito gli studi da poco (essendo più grande di me di un anno). Data la tesi le avrei fatto la proposta...
Non era per mancanza di sicurezza...se era questo che voleva intendere la domanda...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Risposta molto semplice, sono laureando...e lei ha finito gli studi da poco (essendo più grande di me di un anno). Data la tesi le avrei fatto la proposta...
> Non era per mancanza di sicurezza...se era questo che voleva intendere la domanda...


 O.T. ho visto ora la località.
Bellissima!


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Risposta molto semplice, sono laureando...e lei ha finito gli studi da poco (essendo più grande di me di un anno). Data la tesi le avrei fatto la proposta...
> Non era per mancanza di sicurezza...se era questo che voleva intendere la domanda...


 no, no, diciamo che la domanda era più sottile.
comunque, lavorate? come vi mantenete nella convivenza? 
Perdona le domande, vorrei capire il quadro.
e vorrei capire anche lei come ti ha parlato di lui nei mesi precedenti il tradimento.


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> O.T. ho visto ora la località.
> Bellissima!








 voglio vedere anche io!! 

	
	
		
		
	


	




(che località!?!?!? )


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> Caro Mannuchao, ti ringrazio per aver mantenuto tranquilli i toni nonostante tu mi avessi frainteso, sentendoti ferito da quello che ho scritto.
> Proverò ad essere più chiara ma mi rendo conto che non è facile.
> Allora, inizio dalla fine.
> che tu sia deriso per essere stato solo con lei è una sciocchezza, è anzi una cosa bellissima. E nessuno credo possa dire il contrario.
> ...


 
Tranquilla, non me l'ero presa...e poi non mi rivolgerei mai in toni bruschi ad una donna. Per rispondere alla tua domanda me lo ha fatto anche conoscere...quando però erano ancora semplicemente amici. C'è da dire, e cosa molto importante che nella mia estrema confusione mentale ho omesso, erano amici d'infazia...e c'era già del "tenero" allora.


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> no, no, diciamo che la domanda era più sottile.
> comunque, lavorate? come vi mantenete nella convivenza?
> Perdona le domande, vorrei capire il quadro.
> e vorrei capire anche lei come ti ha parlato di lui nei mesi precedenti il tradimento.


 
Ah bhe...che dire. Lei lavora ed io pure (ma da poco) mentre sto finendo la tesi. Non ci sono stati molti mesi a dire il vero...l'ho conosciuto verso metà maggio (erano amici d'infanzia ritrovatisi "grazie" a Facebook), un paio di settimane di relazione sentimentale, il 31 maggio 

	
	
		
		
	


	




 , il 10 giugno siamo andarti a cena fuori per parlare (dato che sentivo che il rapporto era agli sgoccioli) e lei ha voluto ricredere in noi...il 17 luglio ho scoperto il suo tradimento!


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Agosto 2009)

Ciao Mannu,
mi spiace x quello che ti è successo. x come sono impulsiva e categorica su certi argomenti ti direi "mollala! lei non ci ha pensato un momento a tradirti" ma poi mi viene in mente la mia amica (ho 3 anni + di te, non 20), quando è stata tradita ha trovato la forza di perdonare, di ricostruire e ce l'ha fatta!
Forse io non ci riuscirei. Ma se tu la ami davvero e pensi davvero che sia pentita della cazzata fatta...allora, solo in tal caso, ti dico in bocca al lupo


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Ah bhe...che dire. Lei lavora ed io pure (ma da poco) mentre sto finendo la tesi. Non ci sono stati molti mesi a dire il vero...l'ho conosciuto verso metà maggio (erano amici d'infanzia ritrovatisi "grazie" a Facebook), un paio di settimane di relazione sentimentale, il 31 maggio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 grazie dei dettagli.
vorrei domandarti ancora: se lei si 'negava' da un mese, cioè da quando l'ha reicontrato, e ci è finita a letto in così poco tempo, non credi che ci fosse qualcosa nella vostra relazione che non la faceva sentire bene?
se no ci avrebbe messo almeno un pò di più a 'cedere' alla tentazione o sbaglio?
(mia opinione)
cosa intendi quando dici che lei vedeva in lui 'sicurezza'? 
economica?
o pratica (ha lui un lavoro stabile? per lei era un problema che tu non l'avessi e i genitori vi aiutassero?)?


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

soleluna80 ha detto:


> Ciao Mannu,
> mi spiace x quello che ti è successo. x come sono impulsiva e categorica su certi argomenti ti direi "mollala! lei non ci ha pensato un momento a tradirti" ma poi mi viene in mente la mia amica (ho 3 anni + di te, non 20), quando è stata tradita ha trovato la forza di perdonare, di ricostruire e ce l'ha fatta!
> Forse io non ci riuscirei. Ma se tu la ami davvero e pensi davvero che sia pentita della cazzata fatta...allora, solo in tal caso, ti dico in bocca al lupo


Grazie Soleluna


----------



## soleluna80 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Grazie Soleluna


ma se non noti il pentimento reale mandala in culo in tempo zero, please!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> grazie dei dettagli.
> vorrei domandarti ancora: se lei si 'negava' da un mese, cioè da quando l'ha reicontrato, e ci è finita a letto in così poco tempo, non credi che ci fosse qualcosa nella vostra relazione che non la faceva sentire bene?
> se no ci avrebbe messo almeno un pò di più a 'cedere' alla tentazione o sbaglio?
> (mia opinione)
> ...


 
Diciamo la classica sicurezza dell'uomo più grande, di quello che arriva su di un cavallo bianco promettendoti di risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi, che con lui la vita sarà bellissima, diversa da quella di ora...classiche frasi da corteggiamento no? Cmq ovviamente c'erano dei problemi tra me e lei, però io mai avrei pensato potesse spingersi a tanto. Lei mi ha detto semplicemente "...mi sono lasciata andare..." però appena è "entrato" in lei si è sentita prendere dall'ansia e dal senso di colpa e si è ritirata... io mi domando sinceramente: posso crederle?


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Diciamo la classica sicurezza dell'uomo più grande, di quello che arriva su di un cavallo bianco promettendoti di risolvere tutti i tuoi problemi, che con lui la vita sarà bellissima, diversa da quella di ora...classiche frasi da corteggiamento no? Cmq ovviamente c'erano dei problemi tra me e lei, però io mai avrei pensato potesse spingersi a tanto. Lei mi ha detto semplicemente "...mi sono lasciata andare..." però appena è "entrato" in lei si è sentita prendere dall'ansia e dal senso di colpa e si è ritirata... io mi domando sinceramente: posso crederle?


 su cosa vorresti crederle? 
non ho capito... sull'ultimo dettaglio?


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

mannu, questo lo puoi dire solo tu.
posso crederle?
ho la forza di farlo?
l'avrò in futuro?
riuscirò a non rinfacciarglielo?

io credo ad alcune cose che per molti forumisti sono incredibili

ognuno di noi sa della propria storia cose che non potrebbe spiegare a chi non la vive


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> su cosa vorresti crederle?
> non ho capito... sull'ultimo dettaglio?


Su tutto...anche su quello...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Su tutto...anche su quello...


 Quella è una cosa ...brrrrrrrrr di cui non si dovrebbe parlare ...crederci o no mi sembra secondario.


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Amoremio ha detto:


> mannu, questo lo puoi dire solo tu.
> posso crederle?
> ho la forza di farlo?
> l'avrò in futuro?
> ...


La cosa strana è che mi sento profondamente cambiato dentro...ma non nei suoi confronti, ma nei miei. Diciamo che sono sempre stati il classico bravo ragazzo...ma ora non mi sento più di fare tanto il bravo (e non parlo di corna!!. Parlo di emozioni forti, di fare cose che prima mai avrei preso in considerazione...in primis un tatuaggio, poi un lancio dal paracadute, e poi arrampicata libera...insomma...ho bisogno di sentirmi VIVO!!


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Quella è una cosa ...brrrrrrrrr di cui non si dovrebbe parlare ...crederci o no mi sembra secondario.


Lo so che è molto autolesionistico...ma alcune volte non riesco proprio a distogliermi quell'immagine da davanti agli occhi!


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che mi sento profondamente cambiato dentro...ma non nei suoi confronti, ma nei miei. Diciamo che sono sempre stati il classico bravo ragazzo...ma ora non mi sento più di fare tanto il bravo (e non parlo di corna!!. Parlo di emozioni forti, di fare cose che prima mai avrei preso in considerazione...in primis un tatuaggio, poi un lancio dal paracadute, e poi arrampicata libera...insomma...ho bisogno di sentirmi VIVO!!








 ...vi eravate ingabbiati l'un l'altra?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Lo so che è molto autolesionistico...ma alcune volte non riesco proprio a distogliermi quell'immagine da davanti agli occhi!


 Ma i particolari non dovrebero mai essere richiesti e mai raccontati neanche sotto tortura!


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*mannuchao*



mannuchao ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che mi sento profondamente cambiato dentro...ma non nei suoi confronti, ma nei miei. Diciamo che sono sempre stati il classico bravo ragazzo...ma ora non mi sento più di fare tanto il bravo (e non parlo di corna!!. Parlo di emozioni forti, di fare cose che prima mai avrei preso in considerazione...in primis un tatuaggio, poi un lancio dal paracadute, e poi arrampicata libera...insomma...ho bisogno di sentirmi VIVO!!


Guarda che il fatto di essere profondamente cambiato dentro scombina le carte... diciamo che ti é stato dato un nuovo mazzo e adesso ti ci devi abituare ma attenzione, non farti prendere dalla febbre dell'agire... fai quello che ti senti giusto e adatto alla tua inclinazione, ma non fare nulla per "dimostrare" che DEVI vivere le emozioni forti. Se proprio devi quelle verranno, ma a caldo é il peggior modo di sperimentarle.
La prudenza dovrebbe sempre starti al fianco... tu corri e lei ti frena... prova a non perderla di vista!
Bruja


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma i particolari non dovrebero mai essere richiesti e mai raccontati neanche sotto tortura!


Come mai?


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Bruja ha detto:


> Guiarda che il fatto di essere profondamente cambiato dentro scombina le carte... diciamo che ti é stato dato un nuovo mazzo e adesso ti ci devi abituare ma attenzione, non farti prendere dalla febbre dell'agire... fai quello che ti senti giusto e adatto alla tua inclinazione, ma non fare nulla per "dimostrare" che DEVI vivere le emozioni forti. Se proprio devi quelle verranno, ma a caldo é il peggior modo di sperimentarle.
> La prudenza dovrebbe sempre starti al fianco... tu corri e lei ti frena... prova a non perderla di vista!
> Bruja


Questo è vero...infatti voglio dare tempo al tempo. E' ancora tutto troppo fresco per fare qualsiasi cosa...


----------



## Grande82 (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che mi sento profondamente cambiato dentro...ma non nei suoi confronti, ma nei miei. Diciamo che sono sempre stati il classico bravo ragazzo...ma ora non mi sento più di fare tanto il bravo (e non parlo di corna!!. Parlo di emozioni forti, di fare cose che prima mai avrei preso in considerazione...in primis un tatuaggio, poi un lancio dal paracadute, e poi arrampicata libera...insomma...ho bisogno di sentirmi VIVO!!


 forse hai solo voglia di trovare... un'altra base  

	
	
		
		
	


	




 ...per la vita... che non sia la vostra relazione.... 
rileggi i comemnti di persa... li trovo MOLTO veri....


----------



## Bruja (3 Agosto 2009)

*......*



Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> ...vi eravate ingabbiati l'un l'altra?


Questa mi era sfuggita... sì credo che si fossero ingabbiati, solo che non é chiaro, o forse lo é fin troppo,  chi teneva la chiave delle gabbie.... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




Bruja


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Lo so che è molto autolesionistico...ma alcune volte non riesco proprio a distogliermi quell'immagine da davanti agli occhi!


E' normale. Io ho avuto incubi pornografici (mentre dormivo, ma anche da sveglia) per mesi.
Poi è passato. 

E... anch'io mi sono scoperta bisognosa di sentirmi viva.
Mi sono buttata anima e corpo nell'arte che amo. Mi sono iscritta a corsi che avevo sempre rimandato. Ho fatto moltissime nuove conoscenze, cosa che in passato avrei limitato; conoscenze magari effimere, ma che arricchiscono sempre. Ho viaggiato. Ho fatto il pieno di affetto delle amiche e degli amici più cari. Ho ballato con sconosciuti, ubriaca, fino all'alba (io, sempre così morigerata). Ho trovato un amico consolatore e libertino (io, sempre così fedele). Mi sono sentita ansiosa di conoscere, provare, fare.

Tutte cose che mi hanno fatto star meglio. 
Tutte cose per le quali lui mi guarda allibito (mentre ancora riflette...). 

All'inizio mi costringevo a farle. Non le sentivo _davvero_. Adesso sì. Adesso sento _la vita_. E' mia, gliel'avevo donata, l'ha buttata via, me la riprendo.

Se mi fermo non sto bene.
Se mi fermo do di matto, finisco per cercare lui, constatare per l'ennesima volta che mi vuol bene, ma non torna mai _davvero_, e ritrovarmi di nuovo con quella faccia malata che spaventava tutti.


----------



## Amoremio (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> La cosa strana è che mi sento profondamente cambiato dentro...ma non nei suoi confronti, ma nei miei. Diciamo che sono sempre stati il classico bravo ragazzo...ma ora non mi sento più di fare tanto il bravo (e non parlo di corna!!. Parlo di emozioni forti, di fare cose che prima mai avrei preso in considerazione...in primis un tatuaggio, poi un lancio dal paracadute, e poi arrampicata libera...insomma...ho bisogno di sentirmi VIVO!!


credo sia normale sentirsi diversi

ma prenditi del tempo per capire quanto di questa diversità costituisce qualcosa che negavi di te e perchè la negavi

quanto è invece il portato di questa situazione di sofferenza che stai vivendo (una vena di criptoautolesionismo? qualcosa che vorresti fare per dimostrare qualcosa a lei? qualcosa che vorresti fare per dimostrare qualcosa a te stesso?)


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

lorelai ha detto:


> ll'inizio mi costringevo a farle. Non le sentivo _davvero_. Adesso sì. Adesso sento _la vita_. E' mia, gliel'avevo donata, l'ha buttata via, me la riprendo.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> Come mai?


 Che domande sono?
I particolari dei fatti non cambiano il fatto: un tradimento è un tradimento.
Se in auto, al motel, semivestiti o spogliati, in quale posizione e quante volte cambia solo il tipo di tormento.
Quel che c'è da sapere e che conta e che cambia la qualità del tradimento è come l'ha fatto ricadere su dii te con nervosismi, negarsi e menzogne e rancori...


----------



## Old mannuchao (3 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Che domande sono?
> I particolari dei fatti non cambiano il fatto: un tradimento è un tradimento.
> Se in auto, al motel, semivestiti o spogliati, in quale posizione e quante volte cambia solo il tipo di tormento.
> Quel che c'è da sapere e che conta e che cambia la qualità del tradimento è come l'ha fatto ricadere su dii te con nervosismi, negarsi e menzogne e rancori...


...ed infatti sono proprie quelle le cose che più mi hanno fatto male (e che continuano a farmene)...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


> ...ed infatti sono proprie quelle le cose che più mi hanno fatto male (e che continuano a farmene)...


 ..ma gli altri particolari creano un fastidio e un disgusto che resta.
Comunque che che penso te l'ho detto e quindi dal mio punto di vista... passerà.


----------



## lorelai (3 Agosto 2009)

mannuchao ha detto:


>


Di niente...
Io ci sono ancora dentro fino al collo, perchè lo amo, e perchè staccarsi dal ricordo di anni di crescita insieme (poco meno dei tuoi, e sono poco più grande) è devastante... E ti chiedi come abbia potuto fare _tutto questo_ la persona di cui ti fidavi di più al mondo.
Come ha scritto Persa, sono le menzogne, il negarsi, le piccole accuse, che fanno male.
Perchè subisci e non capisci. Ti chiedi cosa hai fatto, come rimediare. Ti senti completamente _bloccato_. Scoprire perchè lo eri è tremendo. MA è anche una liberazione.
Puoi sbloccarti, e ripartire.


----------



## Old Il Nero (4 Agosto 2009)

Caro Mannuchao, quanto ti capisco. O almeno provo a farlo.
Siamo quasi coetanei e abbiamo vissuto le stesse, medesime, esperienze. Negative, purtroppo.
Direi quasi una fotocopia. Solo che io sono andato ben oltre senza volerlo, senza chiedere.
L'unica cosa che sento di dirti è di non prendere decisioni senza prima aver preso tempo per commutare l'intenzione in verbo. E dopo la prima volta, quando senti di avere una risposta, prenditene ancora di tempo. Perché non è sufficiente. Il fantasma del tradimento ritorna in maniera subdola, senza avvisare e insinuando piccoli silenzi, depotenziamenti nell'erogare amore e accusando piccole fitte al momento di una sapida battuta su una circostanza generica e lontana dalla propria realtà. Sono cose che senti. Ti bloccano una frazione di secondo mentre il resto del mondo continua a viaggiare a velocità normale. 
Sto chiudendo, forse ho già chiuso, una storia simile alla tua. Primo amore, lungo fidanzamento e inaspettato tradimento. Stesse scuse, stessa voglia di non piegarsi alla dura e triste realtà.
Perché proprio a me, meritavo di esser trattato così.
Sono domande che spaventano quasi più della morte perché difficilemente si riusciranno mai a comprendere, capire. E quello che non riesco a spiegare mi spaventa. 
Mi succede di ricordarla spesso nell'arco della giornata. E mi distrugge il pensiero di esser condannato a immaginare quello che poteva essere.
Per un anno ho provato a ricominciare la ricostruzione. Ma periodicamente bisognava ricostruire tutto da zero. 
Ho visto e fatto di tutto di tutto in questo periodo di tempo ed è meglio non specificare cosa. Solo una ti voglio dire, nel buio di un piccolo incavo metallico ho visto la mia voglia di vivere. Di dimostrare quel che sono a lei e al mondo intero. Certo non basta ma è un punto di partenza per non tornare a guardare in quel piccolo buio.
Sto ancora al 20% delle mie possibilità. Mi alzo ogni giorno sapendo di dover scalare la giornata ma alla fine posso dire di esserci riuscito.
E ricorda, l'amore non muore mai. Può finire una storia, ma l'amore no.
C'è già una persona disposta a farsi un po' del viaggio in tua compagnia.
Buona fortuna, la stessa che manca a me.


----------



## Old mannuchao (4 Agosto 2009)

Il Nero ha detto:


> Caro Mannuchao, quanto ti capisco. O almeno provo a farlo.
> Siamo quasi coetanei e abbiamo vissuto le stesse, medesime, esperienze. Negative, purtroppo.
> Direi quasi una fotocopia. Solo che io sono andato ben oltre senza volerlo, senza chiedere.
> L'unica cosa che sento di dirti è di non prendere decisioni senza prima aver preso tempo per commutare l'intenzione in verbo. E dopo la prima volta, quando senti di avere una risposta, prenditene ancora di tempo. Perché non è sufficiente. Il fantasma del tradimento ritorna in maniera subdola, senza avvisare e insinuando piccoli silenzi, depotenziamenti nell'erogare amore e accusando piccole fitte al momento di una sapida battuta su una circostanza generica e lontana dalla propria realtà. Sono cose che senti. Ti bloccano una frazione di secondo mentre il resto del mondo continua a viaggiare a velocità normale.
> ...


Ciao Nero,
mi dispiace incontrarti in queste condizioni, dal momento che siamo accomunati da una brutta realtà. Quello che provi ti capisco perchè capita spesso anche a me, ti senti abbattutto, chi chiedi come sia possibile tirare avanti e quando senti che puoi riuscire, da un giorno all'altro senza il minimo preavviso di sorta...eccolo lì, riappare guizzante davanti ai tuoi occhi quel tremendo ricordo. Hai detto che sembra che tutto il mondo vada avanti e tu rimani lì fermo, immobile...bloccato...è assolutamente vero. Sembra quasi che più sforzi il tuo cuore di dimenticare e più il tuo cervello voglia riportarti alla nuda realtà...forse per autoconservazione? Il cervello memorizza cio' che ci fa male (e stare male) e ci obbliga a non fare più quella determinata azione, come quando da bambini si toccano i fornelli roventi e ci si sotta...poi per tutta la vita si ha paura di toccare un fornello spento, anche se freddo...con la paura di scottarsi di nuovo. Questo però vale per gli animali, il nostro sistema limbico è comunque più evoluto (anche se alcune volte sembrerebbe il contrario), siamo animali razionali...non dobbiamo dimenticarcelo! Certo è vero, quello che non conosciamo ci spaventa...ed allora finchè lo eviteremo, non lo affronteremo, non lo combatteremo, non lo conosceremo fino in fondo, continuerà e spaventarci e a tormentarci per il resto della nostra esistenza.
Sun Tzu In "L'arte della guerra" lo esclamava con forza: <<Conosci il tuo nemico, e saprai come sconfiggerlo!>>
Non ti dico buona fortuna, perchè la foruna non cerntra, non serve e non esiste...ti dico buone scelte, perchè sono quelle che cambiano la nostra vita!
Con affetto e amicizia

LM


----------

